# The best glasses and mugs



## ozric (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm Ozric Gardner and due to the credit crunch i am starting a one man company situated in Northampton.

I have just left college with a Btec National Diploma in Art and Design and i am struggling to find work.

So I've tried to spend my time productively and i have come up with something that would help you, me and

the environment.

It involves recycling glass bottles e.g. spirit, wine, and lager bottles into fancy glasses, shot glasses, wine

glasses, vases, candle holders and ash trays that would accessories any cafe, bar or dining table. Because

these are custom made they will be following your specifications. So they can be made to any volume or color.

Not only is the product good for the environment its good for your reputation.

This company is completely individual as it is the only one of its kind to be 100% eco friendly.

Everything that i produce is handmade,

No machines,

No electricity, (apart from the light i work under)

and no burning those precious fossil fuels.

Because of the length of time taken on each glass, that extra bit of care and precision is put into the product.

All glasses will be safety checked and sterilized.

Available individually or in bulk.

I am able to deliver to local areas.

This is a developing business and so prices and delivery costs are negotiable.

please contact me if you have any questions at all, or you would like to make an order.

You may be sent a free prototype to your specification if necessary.

Supplying the old bottles in bulk purchases will reduce the product price.

I have yet to produce a website to display a gallery of my work, but i can email it on request.

[email protected]


----------

